# Recharger mon powerbook au Japon ?



## Vuldus (4 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, je pars cet été pour le pays du Soleil levant et je compte emmener mon petit powerbook G4 12pouces très pratique pour les voyages.
J'ai déjà un adaptateur pour ce qui est de la prise ( le truc de base, sans transformateur inclus ).
Le japon fonctionnant en 110v et 60Hz je voudrais savoir si j'ai besoin d'un transformateur pour pouvoir recharger mon powerbook sur là bas ?  Pas envie de faire griller pépère.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

bonjour
cei a été traité retraité et répondu
dans plusieurs sujets
dont la miniliste en bas de page
( et plein d'autres avec titres differents)


----------

